# YETI & Others Like



## whchunter

WARNING: If you like a YETI don't read this:

Seems everytime I turn the TV on I see a commercial for YETI coolers. IMO their marketing is similar to some of the "fly by night $19.95" items you see that saturate the market. The only thing is YETI has applied it to a high dollar item. 
I also see some fellow hunters driving a 10 year old truck repaired with duct tape and bailing wire and they have a YETI cooler in back...........

IMO most people buying YETI coolers can't justify the purchase. I bought a Coleman Extreme that hold more than the YETI and keeps ice and items plenty cold and as long as I need. 

Here are some reasons not to buy a YETI:

1. Way too expensive
2. Way too heavy
3. Doesn't have enough room inside cooler unless you buy one the size of your truck
4. Have to worry about someone stealing it and if someone does you will be sick thinking of the money you lost
5. You don't have to worry about your wife finding how much you spent......."you paid what for a cooler?"
6. People won't laugh at you when they see it in the back of your old truck
7. You won't have to worry about making your friends mad when you tell them that you can't let them borrow it
8. Hard to get to handles and takes 2 hands to open and close


----------



## T-N-T

8. I never used to have a cooler in the truck ever!  Except once a year or so.  Now I have to carry this big thing around so everyone will think I'm cooler than I am.  I hope this works to get me friends.


----------



## Nicodemus

Some like em. Some don`t. Use what makes you happy.


----------



## GACarpMAN

Nicodemus said:


> Some like em. Some don`t. Use what makes you happy.



x2 

I have one but it was a birthday present. I'd never spend the money on one myself.


----------



## Gamikatsu

I own a yeti 20.  The small personal one.  Love it.  Keeps a 12 pack cold forever.  Plus I got free ice for life where I got it.


----------



## Bucky T

Everytime I see somebody flopping ducks on the top of a Yeti, the more it makes me want to drink a 12 pack of PBR that's been sitting inside my truck, parked in Death Valley, in July, at 5pm Pacific Time.


----------



## 660griz

If ya want one, get it. If I ever spend that much on a cooler it had better come with a generator and an A/C cord.


----------



## Sargent

The next time I go on an extended trip in the desert during the summer, I will buy a Yeti. 

Other than that, I will stick with one of the various coolers I have obtained in the last couple of decades.


----------



## David Parker

I covet my neighbor's yeti's.  Did get a beer from one over the summer.   It made me feel special.  In a fight I'd take the yeti, but my coleman isn't anythang to tangle wiff either.


----------



## OleCountryBoy

I saw one in a pawn shop the other day.....when the pawn shops start takin 'em, there's gonna be a lot more go missing.


----------



## T-N-T

OleCountryBoy said:


> I saw one in a pawn shop the other day.....when the pawn shops start takin 'em, there's gonna be a lot more go missing.


----------



## alvishere

Gamikatsu said:


> I own a yeti 20.  The small personal one.  Love it.  Keeps a 12 pack cold forever.  Plus I got free ice for life where I got it.


 Free ice forever!!!    I might would go for that.....doubt if I could find that deal here


----------



## David Parker

still probably outta my price range.  But oh so pretty


----------



## T-N-T

David Parker said:


> still probably outta my price range.  But oh so pretty



That one lets the heat out the top huh.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

I looked at a Yeti at Academy today, are you kidding, there is no way it is worth ten times a Coleman or Igloo of comparable size. I won't be buying one.


----------



## hunt n duck

I don't have a problem with my ice lasting in my Coleman. My drinks are gone long before the ice melts.


----------



## Buzz

Interesting that in many of the cooler tests, the Coleman Extreme series does just about as well and even better in some tests than the far more expensive Yeti.   I never thought a cooler would be a "status symbol."


----------



## Southern Cyote

ya but there bear proof.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Southern Cyote said:


> ya but there bear proof.



Wanna bet? I can tell you after living around them all my life there ain't much of nothing that's completely bear proof if they take a notion that they want into it bad enough.  I saw a CAR once that was opened like a sardine can because somebody left a bucket of chicken on the backseat and went hiking. Looked like they'd taken the jaws of life to it.


----------



## T-N-T

NCHillbilly said:


> Wanna bet? I can tell you after living around them all my life there ain't much of nothing that's completely bear proof if they take a notion that they want into it bad enough.  I saw a CAR once that was opened like a sardine can because somebody left a bucket of chicken on the backseat and went hiking. Looked like they'd taken the jaws of life to it.



YEah, plastic is waayyyyy different than a car.  I dont think you know what you are saying...   It says on the commercial "bear proof"  so,  there you go.


----------



## NCHillbilly

TopherAndTick said:


> YEah, plastic is waayyyyy different than a car.  I dont think you know what you are saying...   It says on the commercial "bear proof"  so,  there you go.



Sorry, my bad.


----------



## north_ga fireman

And y'all know if it's on tv or Internet it's true


----------



## Gamikatsu

now i am not defending the claims of best cooler on teh planet etc.  i know for ME it was a good buy.  Free ice for life (as long as i'm in the area at least) i Figured was worth it.  20-40 lbs of ice at a time (3-5 dollars).  in a year, you would easilly get up to the 200 dollar mark i spent on a cooler.  at least in my head... :-D  i fill mine up about once a week, and top off on occasion throughout the week.  just cuz i can.

but yall are right... they are stupid expensive...


----------



## j_seph

NCHillbilly said:


> Wanna bet? I can tell you after living around them all my life there ain't much of nothing that's completely bear proof if they take a notion that they want into it bad enough.  I saw a CAR once that was opened like a sardine can because somebody left a bucket of chicken on the backseat and went hiking. Looked like they'd taken the jaws of life to it.


Can you back this up with statistics and raw data? If not then I suggest you go get a Yeti, smear bacon grease on it, fill it full of your local bear populations favorite food and do us a test. After which post up pics, video, and the data from your study.


----------



## T-N-T

j_seph said:


> Can you back this up with statistics and raw data? If not then I suggest you go get a Yeti, smear bacon grease on it, fill it full of your local bear populations favorite food and do us a test. After which post up pics, video, and the data from your study.



I say we get a pool of moneys up to purchase said "test" cooler.  Then we will place in woods with grease etc. on it.  Put trail cam on it and see just what happens.
Better yet, to those who Trust the advertising just lend us yours.


----------



## OleCountryBoy

What's up with all these country boys running around wearing Yeti and Costa hats and tshirts.  If you ain't got a pair of Costas and a Yeti, you ain't cool.  And if you ain't got enough money for the Costa's or yeti, you can get a hat and a tshirt so everyone thinks you're cool.  It's kinda funny!


----------



## willholl79

Don't forget to put the Yeti and Costa stickers on your truck.  That way everyone knows you are cool on a cloudy day when you left your cooler at home.


----------



## 4HAND

OleCountryBoy said:


> What's up with all these country boys running around wearing Yeti and Costa hats and tshirts.  If you ain't got a pair of Costas and a Yeti, you ain't cool.  And if you ain't got enough money for the Costa's or yeti, you can get a hat and a tshirt so everyone thinks you're cool.  It's kinda funny!



C'mon now fellas! The Yeti comments were funny until y'all started on Costas!!   

Seriously, I do love my Costas. Can't beat em!
After a day on the gulf your eyes aren't tired Like they would be wearing cheap polarized sunglasses. I don't have a sticker on my truck though......


----------



## 3ringer

I bought my cooler and sunglasses at wallyworld . I have plenty of money left over for ice .


----------



## coloradowalt

Have an icey-tek cooler on my bay boat going on 6 years now. Thing is nearly indestructible and keeps ice. It's on the bow and people sit and step on it all the time.  So far, for me it was a good purchase. If all I asked of my cooler was to keep items cold wouldn't have gotten it, igloos haven't held up for me like the icey-tek. BTW no icey-tek sticker on the truck (or hat).


----------



## 3ringer

The problem I have with igloo and coleman ice chest are the cheap plastic hinges. I wish they would just charge a few more bucks and put some decent hinges on the coolers. The plastic hinges get brittle over time and break.


----------



## jimbo4116

3ringer said:


> The problem I have with igloo and coleman ice chest are the cheap plastic hinges. I wish they would just charge a few more bucks and put some decent hinges on the coolers. The plastic hinges get brittle over time and break.



Here you go problem solved.

http://www.basspro.com/Igloo-Stainl...hopping_googleproductextensions&kpid=10226270


----------



## blues brother

I have 2 yeti's. 
Did not by them to impress anybody. 
I compete in BBQ comps and the Yeti fit the bill. 
Would I buy one to just put my beer in???  Naw! 
And no, my truck does not have any duct tape on it either...


----------



## thompsonsz71

I bought one ... Very happy with it.... Holds ice very well... Use the dry ice a lot as well.... The thing I hate about Coleman's and igloos are the top warping... I have two Coleman extremes that were useless after about 2 months cause of the warped top....


----------



## whchunter

*Colemans*

I've had colemans for years. I've had cheap ones, 5 day ones and coleman extremes. The only warping issues I've had were after many years of use or if I left them outside in the elements for long periods of time. I doubt many would leave a Yeti outside for lang periods unless they were locked down and even then since Yetis are made of plastic, I wonder if it might eventually warp as well.

As to the hinges, I've made replacements out of leather. Never saw the $16 metal ones but believe I could make some by cutting down a large one to fit and redrilling the holes as needed. 

I've found that if I need to keep food for long periods I use frozen containers rather than ice. I think before I paid big bucks for a Yeti I would use a plug in cooler. Just plug it into my truck outlet. But I can see paying the big dollars if you can justify it. 

Oh I saw a guy the other day who wasn't latching his Yeti so I asked him why. He said it's too aggratvating to get into when I go to get my beer. Takes 2 hands and I usually have my cuzi or something in one hand. Ice doesn't last long when the Yeti isn't latched.


----------



## grouper throat

I have two buddies who received them as gifts and neither are impressed by them. It seems like women will buy their husbands one, so I guess their marketing is working even if the guys don't want them.


----------



## thompsonsz71

I keep my cooler in the bed of my truck so it was always in the sun..... I think that's where the warping issues came from.... I love my yeti and it does what I need it to do.... I usually put ice in once a week and that's what I like about it...


----------



## T-N-T

So, bringing this thread back up.
Dad picked up a Yeti 35 today at about half price from the dealer he bought his camper from.  Well, 2 campers actually over the past 2 years.  Then he referred a friend who bought a mack-daddy camper.  So long/short-  HE said dont I get one 50% off for the business?  And he did.
Got it home and realized the inside is too small for most things cooler related and promptly gave it to me.  LOL
So now, after the trash talk, I AM A YETI SNOB.  Dont hate me for it.  I am sorry.


----------



## panfried0419

;Got a trusty old white igloo marine. Keeps ice for days sometimes a week during winter. Yeti doesn't seem appealing to me. But the kids are buying them like Drake and Costas.

By the way. Sits in my truck and no warping


----------



## clark22

I have 2 yeti's and love them!


----------



## whchunter

*Oh gee*



TopherAndTick said:


> 8. I never used to have a cooler in the truck ever!  Except once a year or so.  Now I have to carry this big thing around so everyone will think I'm cooler than I am.  I hope this works to get me friends.



Oh Gee T&T, Can I please be your friend?


----------



## T-N-T

whchunter said:


> Oh Gee T&T, Can I please be your friend?



I dunno,  Im pretty cool now that I have a yeti...  Might be getting me a new attitude soon and not have time for "new" friends.  We will see how it pans out.  I hope I dont change,  and Can be your friend.  I know the "old" me would be your friend but the new "yeti owner me" might be too well, cool.


----------



## jonkayak

I have both Coleman and Yeti coolers. Both work fine. But if you fish on my boat and stand your 300lbs rear on my coleman for a better view I'm going to be a little upset with you. Now if you are on the casting deck and your 300lbs self stand up there and yells you need to see this then make room because I'm joining you on the Yeti.


----------



## panfried0419

jonkayak said:


> I have both Coleman and Yeti coolers. Both work fine. But if you fish on my boat and stand your 300lbs rear on my coleman for a better view I'm going to be a little upset with you. Now if you are on the casting deck and your 300lbs self stand up there and yells you need to see this then make room because I'm joining you on the Yeti.



Guess ya don't like that yeti much


----------



## FROGSLAYER

I want one of these but they would probably still laugh at me for having it in the back of my truck!


----------



## Backcountry

i want a yeti but i've settled for the t-shirt for now.


----------



## whchunter

*Cool*



TopherAndTick said:


> I dunno,  Im pretty cool now that I have a yeti...  Might be getting me a new attitude soon and not have time for "new" friends.  We will see how it pans out.  I hope I dont change,  and Can be your friend.  I know the "old" me would be your friend but the new "yeti owner me" might be too well, cool.



I'm betting you don't change........


----------



## NCHillbilly

TopherAndTick said:


> I dunno,  Im pretty cool now that I have a yeti...  Might be getting me a new attitude soon and not have time for "new" friends.  We will see how it pans out.  I hope I dont change,  and Can be your friend.  I know the "old" me would be your friend but the new "yeti owner me" might be too well, cool.



Have you developed supernatural duck-killing skills yet? I don't know exactly how long it takes that to kick in after you get one.


----------



## coltday

YETI's were never built to hold ice longer. They were built to last and be the last cooler you ever had to buy, the results of that were good ice retention. Using it as a beer cooler, the results would be about the same as any other cooler. Anytime you are in a cooler every 10 or so minutes, you let air in. Air is ice's worst enemy. The great thing about YETI is customer service. Say your lid got warped? Call YETI and you get a new cooler along with an apology and probably a shirt, sticker and a hat. Your latches broke? Sorry about that as well, here you go! Cooler got stolen? Get a police report, send it to YETI receive 35% off your replacement and get a free locking cable. YETI indeed became a lifestyle product (thank God), but it is a quality company, building a quality cooler. There have been premium coolers around for years such as Icey Tek, Fridgid Ridgid and Engel. None of them ever marketed to anyone other than the saltwater fishermen. YETI changed that, made a tan cooler and went to the outdoorsman. I work for YETI and I will tell anyone that asks me "is it worth it"? I always say, if you use a cooler 6 times a year for cookouts or an annual camping trip and then leave it in the garage the rest of the time, no it is not. But if you're like me and keep a cooler in the back of your truck every day, year around throwing deer stands, lumber and your 350lb buddy uses your coolers as seat then yes it is worth it. Now I will get off the soapbox and go get a beer out of my YETI that has had ice in it for 13 days with nothing being added but more beer.


----------



## Bitteroot

Good post.... It's a tool to many people and is worth every penny to them. I have single combination wrenches that cost more than some people's whole set but they are work tools to me that used to get put to heavy use every day and were worth it.  Some people aren't making a fashion statement by buying the best tool they can afford....   I bet several of you have some pretty nice bait casters or deer rifles when a zebco or a New England firearms will do the same thing?

No I don't have a yeti... Or a sticker.... Or a tshirt...


----------



## killerv

Here's mine.

Seriously though, a man can do with his own money whatever he wants to do, none of my business. I've heard some good arguements from landscapers that swear by yetis and alike coolers during the summer months. Drinks aren't swimming around in water by the end of the day.


----------



## snake reaper

I just want a big cooler that will keep dead stuff in with ice and a small cooler to keep cold drinks in that the ice will last a day or so . That will get me home or to a store for me to get ore ice


----------



## Deerhead

Yeti owners!
Next time you put your beer and ice in your cooler just add some rock salt!  

Your beer will be “REAL COLD”


----------



## whchunter

*Some*



coltday said:


> YETI's were never built to hold ice longer. They were built to last and be the last cooler you ever had to buy, the results of that were good ice retention. Using it as a beer cooler, the results would be about the same as any other cooler. Anytime you are in a cooler every 10 or so minutes, you let air in. Air is ice's worst enemy. The great thing about YETI is customer service. Say your lid got warped? Call YETI and you get a new cooler along with an apology and probably a shirt, sticker and a hat. Your latches broke? Sorry about that as well, here you go! Cooler got stolen? Get a police report, send it to YETI receive 35% off your replacement and get a free locking cable. YETI indeed became a lifestyle product (thank God), but it is a quality company, building a quality cooler. There have been premium coolers around for years such as Icey Tek, Fridgid Ridgid and Engel. None of them ever marketed to anyone other than the saltwater fishermen. YETI changed that, made a tan cooler and went to the outdoorsman. I work for YETI and I will tell anyone that asks me "is it worth it"? I always say, if you use a cooler 6 times a year for cookouts or an annual camping trip and then leave it in the garage the rest of the time, no it is not. But if you're like me and keep a cooler in the back of your truck every day, year around throwing deer stands, lumber and your 350lb buddy uses your coolers as seat then yes it is worth it. Now I will get off the soapbox and go get a beer out of my YETI that has had ice in it for 13 days with nothing being added but more beer.



I agree as to quality and the old saying of you get what you pay for. As well as some merit for those who use 365 days a year. However as to the 13 days, I've had ice in a bucket the last 2 weeks that hasn't melted RECENTLY...good weather helps maintain ice. 
A big negative I have is the weight. I take mine from my truck to my boat to my Polaris Ranger and once filled with ice and other items, it's way too heavy especially if you buy a 52 quart size which is minimum for my use.
When you buy one with the inside capacity needed you then need extra space wherever you put it.
Wanta keep ice longer, freeze water in jugs, air doesn't affect it as much.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan

Hate to rehash an old thread, but I keep seeing people refer to the size of Yeti's as quarts. Here's the actual quart size for the model numbers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no dog in the fight one way or another but the numbers are misleading when comparing cooler sizes.


----------



## Ruger#3

I prefer these for short trips. I can see a Yetis' place if you want to spend the money.

http://www.polarbearcoolers.com/


----------



## Bitteroot

I like Polar Bears.....


----------



## T-N-T

Anytime you can get a Cooler-Backpack you have a winner!  Bump for Polar Bear.


----------



## irishredneck

They aren't made in the USA either, they are one of the smallest coolers internally for its quoted size and they don't offer a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Seems like this thread's been around for a while, but I'd still like to chime in. 
I recently got a Pelican 35. Much like yetis, the "35" doesnt refer to the quarts...but unlike yeti, the quart size is bigger. So the Pelican 35 is actually 41 quarts where as the Yeti 35 is around 29 qts.

This site was a big help for me:
http://www.pelicancases.com/pelican-vs-yeti-s/141.htm

Mostly the price point was the big deciding factor. I got a 41 qt cooler that has held ice for a week in 90+ degree weather, with a lifetime warranty and all stainless parts for around $200 off amazon. Plus made in 'Murica! 

Don't get me wrong, the cooler is still expensive, and it's a beast. Its not light or easily portable when loaded down. But it serves its purpose and is also classified as 'bearproof'.

I'm sure you guys are familiar with some of pelicans cases and other waterproof products and they didnt skip the quality on their coolers. Excellent build!


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

I'd also like to mention that I dont have a pelican shirt or sticker...but I do love my costas!


----------



## oops1

TrueBlueEagle said:


> I'd also like to mention that I dont have a pelican shirt or sticker...but I do love my costas!



Then you're not a "True Player".. Jus sayin.

Seriously .. I looked at the Pelicans at Bluewater Outfitters in PSJ. Very nice coolers.


----------



## waits

maybe there is a dimension wrong or I am missing something but the math on the chart doesn't add up. Using this http://www.ookingdom.com/metric/dim-to-capacity and the numbers supplied by pelican on the size it looks like the Pelican numbers are way off.
Looks like it should be
33.14 quarts
8.28 Gallons
I do think both coolers are great and built well. 
I do have a Sticker and Hat. LOL


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

waits said:


> maybe there is a dimension wrong or I am missing something but the math on the chart doesn't add up. Using this http://www.ookingdom.com/metric/dim-to-capacity and the numbers supplied by pelican on the size it looks like the Pelican numbers are way off.
> Looks like it should be
> 33.14 quarts
> 8.28 Gallons
> I do think both coolers are great and built well.
> I do have a Sticker and Hat. LOL



Wow.. you're totally right Waits. Good eye!
I double checked your math and its correct. I did do a little more looking around and the actual dimensions are wrong on that site. Internal Dim should be 15.75x12x11.5 which gets around 38(better, but still not 40.7 as claimed).

I'm gonna email that site (it's actually a vender of pelican, not pelicans actual site) and let them know. Also out of curiosity I think I'll see how many quarts of water I can actually fit in the cooler this weekend and report back.


----------



## buddylee

Yeti cooler are way better than most coolers. I use my cooler everyday. Keep it in the back seat of my truck. Only have to fill it up with ice twice a week in the summer. WELL WORTH THE $$$


----------



## panfried0419

"I got a Yeti Cooler, Costa Del Mars, a Drake Jacket, and I like Luke Bryan and Jason Aldean." 
Said no real Southern Man ever!


----------



## GLS

A smaller, less publicized cooler company out of Florida is Frigid-Rigid.
I used one as a seat in front of my center console in my 20' Seacraft (1969).  Made of gel-coated fiberglass with a skid-proof surfaced lid, a 250 lb. man could stand in the center without denting it.  Not cheap, and not cheaply made.  Kept ice better than any thing I've ever seen.


----------



## T-N-T

panfried0419 said:


> "I got a Yeti Cooler, Costa Del Mars, a Drake Jacket, and I like Luke Bryan and Jason Aldean."
> Said no real Southern Man ever!



I have all the above mentioned.  I will fight you over my southernisity....  

I got my Yeti as a gift.  And only $100 was paid for a Yeti 35.  BARGAIN!!!   I do like it.  And feel that it is worth every dollar paid for it.  But it is not worth $300.  Simply no way.
Costas,  well I used to an Oakley man.  For years.  I have purchased around 15-20 pairs.  I switched on my pair to Costa Del Mar because I liked the frames I got.  
Unlike coolers,  There is no price too much for eye protection.  Now, you can get that for cheaper, but high end sun glasses are clearer than cheap ones.  Last longer and fit more comfy on the head.  But protecting your eyes is waayyyy more important than a cooler.

By the way,  I got a Yeti T-shirt for my birthday.  I am unsure how I feel about wearing it, as that was only a week ago.  Time will tell.


----------



## snookdoctor

Gander Mountain is making a knock off Yeti for about 25% less.


----------



## panfried0419

TopherAndTick said:


> I have all the above mentioned.  I will fight you over my southernisity....
> 
> I got my Yeti as a gift.  And only $100 was paid for a Yeti 35.  BARGAIN!!!   I do like it.  And feel that it is worth every dollar paid for it.  But it is not worth $300.  Simply no way.
> Costas,  well I used to an Oakley man.  For years.  I have purchased around 15-20 pairs.  I switched on my pair to Costa Del Mar because I liked the frames I got.
> Unlike coolers,  There is no price too much for eye protection.  Now, you can get that for cheaper, but high end sun glasses are clearer than cheap ones.  Last longer and fit more comfy on the head.  But protecting your eyes is waayyyy more important than a cooler.
> 
> By the way,  I got a Yeti T-shirt for my birthday.  I am unsure how I feel about wearing it, as that was only a week ago.  Time will tell.



Bet ya had a CMT party last night too!?!?


----------



## xs5875

^^ lol


----------



## T-N-T

panfried0419 said:


> Bet ya had a CMT party last night too!?!?





Didnt even know it was on till I read it over on the Campfire forum.  I dont why I subject myself to such torture that I know will come out of what I sometimes type on this thing...


----------



## Dub

buddylee said:


> Yeti cooler are way better than most coolers. I use my cooler everyday. Keep it in the back seat of my truck. Only have to fill it up with ice twice a week in the summer. WELL WORTH THE $$$



Same here.  Nice having cold water & Diet Dews whenever I want them. !!!!!


It was a gift that I've really enjoyed.



Oh.....and Panfried.....I'm more of a Headbanger's Ball type than a CMT fan.


----------



## deadbox

I got an igloo sportsman 50 at Sam's for $199. I live in Valdosta Ga. With the last 4 days being mid 90s. I am doing my own test. I love watching reviews of how long coolers keep ice in the shop under the counter and a blanket. I put 2 frozen milk jugs and 20lbs ice with 7 Gatorade. Tomorrow will be 4 days of direct sun back of truck conditions. Was about 80% melted yesterday. I think next week I will do it again with a buddy's Yeti and the sportsman just to compare.


----------



## skeeter24

deadbox said:


> I got an igloo sportsman 50 at Sam's for $199. I live in Valdosta Ga. With the last 4 days being mid 90s. I am doing my own test. I love watching reviews of how long coolers keep ice in the shop under the counter and a blanket. I put 2 frozen milk jugs and 20lbs ice with 7 Gatorade. Tomorrow will be 4 days of direct sun back of truck conditions. Was about 80% melted yesterday. I think next week I will do it again with a buddy's Yeti and the sportsman just to compare.



I did something similar at the August Bristol race a few years ago after my first Yeti purchase.  I used a 70 qt Coleman Extreme and a Yeti Tundra 65.  Put 2 one gallon milk jugs with frozen water in each the night before we left.  Put the same amount of beer in each cooler and filled with ice the morning we left.  After we arrived I started the test.  Each time i would open one cooler I also opened the other for the same length of time.....No comparison the Yeti kept the original ice much longer and when we did have to add more it kept that much better as well.

I have 5 Yeti's now and they are worth every penny to me.


----------



## deadbox

I know there will  be yeti haters throughout. And I understand it is a trend more than a necessity.  I Can't justify the cost yet.s But it is no different than owning a 4x4 or diesel and you have never even driven on a dirt road or hooked up to a trailer.


----------



## jimbo4116

skeeter24 said:


> I did something similar at the August Bristol race a few years ago after my first Yeti purchase.  I used a 70 qt Coleman Extreme and a Yeti Tundra 65.  Put 2 one gallon milk jugs with frozen water in each the night before we left.  Put the same amount of beer in each cooler and filled with ice the morning we left.  After we arrived I started the test.  Each time i would open one cooler I also opened the other for the same length of time.....No comparison the Yeti kept the original ice much longer and when we did have to add more it kept that much better as well.
> 
> I have 5 Yeti's now and they are worth every penny to me.



For the price of 5 yettis I have an endless supply of ice which I put cheap coolers like Igloos.

But to each his own, I get ask all the time how you can use 300# of ice per day.  I tell them I don't but I can if I want to.

So if you want to own 5 yettis more power to you know need to justify it to others if that is what you want.


----------



## skeeter24

jimbo4116 said:


> So if you want to own 5 yettis more power to you know need to justify it to others if that is what you want.



Not trying to justify anything.  Just letting deadbox know that I had done something similar and what the results were.  I will be monitoring this thread to see if he gets the same results.

I also get my coolers from a friend who is a YETI dealer so a pretty substantial discount.  Would I pay full price for one.....probably but would likely only have one or two.

Not sure why people who don't own one have this inferiority complex and want to bash those that do and tell them why they are stupid for paying that much, I could buy a lot of ice for $400, etc.


----------



## whchunter

Does YETI advertise the weight of their coolers? Hmmmm!


----------



## Troy

I have 2 Engels which I consider very compararable to the Yeti. They are excellent coolers but if you think.you are going to make up the price difference in using less ice, I hope u need a pile of ice.. Where I could stomach the purchase was longevity. If you're one of those people that take immaculate care of your coolers and make coleman's and igloo's last 20 years..maybe the high end coolers aren't for you. However if you're more like me and maybe do not take great care of stuff all the time, they're worth every penny. I never got more than 5 years out of a coleman or igloo. The latches and hinges would be broke, the plastic cracked etc. I've had both Engels about 6 years now and they look almost new, haven't repaired or replaced a thing. Just my opinion but if I keep tghem 10-15 more years, they have more than paid for themselves.


----------



## BigPimpin

I have a Yeti and a K2.  I have tested them against each other and they hold ice about the same length of time.  In my air conditioned house set at 72 degrees, away from any window or any heat source, being opened and closed real quick just to check ice for the test,  about 3 days is what you get.  I did the test over and over, so every time i drained the water, the coolers were already pre-cooled.  I like the way the plastic has a smoother finish on the yeti.  I also like the Yeti drain plug and latches. I like that the K2 has more options for cheaper.  If I buy another one, it will be a K2.  The new soft Yeti does look nice.  BTW, I won the K2 at the DU banquet.  I bought the Yeti because I fell for the "keeps ice longer" claims that turned out to be disappointing.


----------



## buddylee

I keep my Yeti in the back seat of my truck. I fill it up twice a week. The cheap coolers will not do the same. My Yeti will last longer than your cheap cooler. It's called an investment.


----------



## puddlehunter

buddylee said:


> I keep my Yeti in the back seat of my truck. I fill it up twice a week. The cheap coolers will not do the same. My Yeti will last longer than your cheap cooler. It's called an investment.



I do the same thing with my Engle cooler/dry box   It was around $60


----------



## Killdee

I have a 70 qt extreme that is fine for me for camping and hunting and so forth and it holds ice much better than mmy buddys regular coolers. But its to big for a work cooker, takes up to much bed space so after using a regular cooler and having to add ice almost daily I bought a 50qt extreme and its a dissapoinment, most definatly not a 5 day or even a 3 day cooler, just a little better than the regular igloo. I wont pay the Yeti price but I will check into the Engle or other less pricy models.


----------



## coltday

irishredneck said:


> They aren't made in the USA either, they are one of the smallest coolers internally for its quoted size and they don't offer a lifetime guarantee.



Actually, about 85% of YETI's are made in the US. Our first manufacturer was in the Philippines in 2006, and they still are consistently producing better quality than the other 6 US manufacturers we have added. We also produce more coolers in the US than all other "premium cooler" companies combined K2, Brute, Engle, etc. 

The numbers are just model sizes, the outside dimensions of our 45 is similar to a 48 quart cooler. It's not to be deceiving, it's just how our founder done it. 

We don't advertise a lifetime guarantee for a few reasons, but I've never known of a time we turned anyone away for a warrantee reason, no matter how old.


----------



## puddlehunter

coltday said:


> Actually, about 85% of YETI's are made in the US. Our first manufacturer was in the Philippines in 2006, and they still are consistently producing better quality than the other 6 US manufacturers we have added. We also produce more coolers in the US than all other "premium cooler" companies combined K2, Brute, Engle, etc.
> 
> The numbers are just model sizes, the outside dimensions of our 45 is similar to a 48 quart cooler. It's not to be deceiving, it's just how our founder done it.
> 
> 
> We don't advertise a lifetime guarantee for a few reasons, but I've never known of a time we turned anyone away for a warrantee reason, no matter how old.




Not anymore, Orion coolers are made right up the road in Tennesee and every piece is made in the good old USA...not sure yet but they might be cheaper


----------



## coltday

puddlehunter said:


> Not anymore, Orion coolers are made right up the road in Tennesee and every piece is made in the good old USA...not sure yet but they might be cheaper



Pretty much every component of YETIs are made in the USA. Our lock brackets are actually built by the guys down at Ranch Hand, seat cushions built by Tempress in TX, etc. 

All in all, we provide more jobs in the US than all the others combined, and are adding more daily. 

Sorry, I just like to set the facts straight about our company! 

There are several of the companies that make them solely in the US, with our volume, we can't have 1 single manufacturer like the others therefore it gets a bit harder. But as I said earlier, we started with 1 in the Philippines in 2006, now we have added 5 more in the US. Hard to justify getting rid of the manufacturer with the best quality when its already hard enough to supply the demand!


----------



## puddlehunter

Good to know, so there are multiple manufacturers, with the overseas one better than the others, is there a way to tell on the product where that particular one was built.  I have been looking at them myself one of the 35's, after seeing this I would like to know that the one I am getting comes from the best builder.  

It's not really that big of a deal to me where they are built, most of my fishing gear is built all over the place.  However, I would expect that products built overseas to be more affordable than products built here, not that quality differs.  I use fly rods for example, built overseas affordable, built here, more expensive etc.   I don't see that with other products, especially rotomolded coolers.


----------



## puddlehunter

coltday said:


> Pretty much every component of YETIs are made in the USA. Our lock brackets are actually built by the guys down at Ranch Hand, seat cushions built by Tempress in TX, etc.
> 
> All in all, we provide more jobs in the US than all the others combined, and are adding more daily.
> 
> Sorry, I just like to set the facts straight about our company!
> 
> There are several of the companies that make them solely in the US, with our volume, we can't have 1 single manufacturer like the others therefore it gets a bit harder. But as I said earlier, we started with 1 in the Philippines in 2006, now we have added 5 more in the US. Hard to justify getting rid of the manufacturer with the best quality when its already hard enough to supply the demand!




Yes 85%.  I did not know that about the jobs, good to know, how many manufacturing jobs do you provide?


----------



## dawg2

Troy said:


> I have 2 Engels which I consider very compararable to the Yeti. They are excellent coolers but if you think.you are going to make up the price difference in using less ice, I hope u need a pile of ice.. Where I could stomach the purchase was longevity. If you're one of those people that take immaculate care of your coolers and make coleman's and igloo's last 20 years..maybe the high end coolers aren't for you. However if you're more like me and maybe do not take great care of stuff all the time, they're worth every penny. I never got more than 5 years out of a coleman or igloo. The latches and hinges would be broke, the plastic cracked etc. I've had both Engels about 6 years now and they look almost new, haven't repaired or replaced a thing. Just my opinion but if I keep tghem 10-15 more years, they have more than paid for themselves.



I bought an Engel 65.  I filled it up last Thursday morning with ice.  I kept the water drained off and it stayed in the sun for 5 days on my Florida trip.  It had about 25% of its ice when I dumped it yesterday.  I was opening it up about 4X a day.  It kept everything nice and cold.


----------



## Semi-Pro

I thinks someone should get all the high dollar cooler company's and make a poll for us less intelligent folk to figure out which cooler is the best for the money. Can't afford a yeti, and the lower end coolers suck. I just sold 5 coolers today and now I need a new one.


----------



## whchunter

*Old Styrofoam Cooler*

Saw a picture of a old Styrofoam cooler yesterday with a sign.

The sigh said "mildly weaker, keeps ice cheaper"........


----------



## LTZ25

I have two Yeti's , a 20 and a 65 , love them, tomorrow I'm going to buy a new Yeti soft side because I like quality gear . Used to by Coleman, ect . And was proud to have them .


----------



## trippcasey

I got a Yeti for my birthday last year. I took it back and came home with a new rod, some ammo, and a coleman extreme. I put the rod with the new reel I got from my inlaws, and filled the coleman extreme up with deer meat thanks to the ammo I got on the exchange. Thanks Yeti!


----------



## Rebel Yell

The Yeti craze is just proof that men are moe like women than we'd like to admit.  Everyone wants a Yeti *because* everyone wants a Yeti.


----------



## LTZ25

Rebel Yell said:


> The Yeti craze is just proof that men are moe like women than we'd like to admit.  Everyone wants a Yeti *because* everyone wants a Yeti.


Agree !!!! And you can't take it with you .


----------



## irishredneck

coltday said:


> Pretty much every component of YETIs are made in the USA. Our lock brackets are actually built by the guys down at Ranch Hand, seat cushions built by Tempress in TX, etc.
> 
> All in all, we provide more jobs in the US than all the others combined, and are adding more daily.
> 
> Sorry, I just like to set the facts straight about our company!
> 
> There are several of the companies that make them solely in the US, with our volume, we can't have 1 single manufacturer like the others therefore it gets a bit harder. But as I said earlier, we started with 1 in the Philippines in 2006, now we have added 5 more in the US. Hard to justify getting rid of the manufacturer with the best quality when its already hard enough to supply the demand!



Where did you get that info? Looking online confirms a recent phone conversation I had with Yeti: their old coolers used to be made in the USA but now they are made overseas apart from their custom orders which are made in the US.



coltday said:


> Actually, about 85% of YETI's are made in the US. Our first manufacturer was in the Philippines in 2006, and they still are consistently producing better quality than the other 6 US manufacturers we have added. We also produce more coolers in the US than all other "premium cooler" companies combined K2, Brute, Engle, etc.
> 
> The numbers are just model sizes, the outside dimensions of our 45 is similar to a 48 quart cooler. It's not to be deceiving, it's just how our founder done it.
> 
> We don't advertise a lifetime guarantee for a few reasons, but I've never known of a time we turned anyone away for a warrantee reason, no matter how old.



Outside dimensions? I want my cooler to *hold* 45 quarts not *be* 45 quarts. You don't get what you pay for with Yeti.

Theres a ton of stories online about Yetis sucky warranty and a buddy had a warped lid outside of his warranty and they refused to do anything about it which is why he bought another brand cooler.

Don't get me wrong, they are great coolers, just not my 1st choice nor are they worth the money compared to the other multitude of competition they have in the extreme cooler market. Yeti are somewhat behind.



Semi-Pro said:


> I thinks someone should get all the high dollar cooler company's and make a poll for us less intelligent folk to figure out which cooler is the best for the money. Can't afford a yeti, and the lower end coolers suck. I just sold 5 coolers today and now I need a new one.



Heres a list of extreme coolers I know about:

Grizzly
Pelican 
Frigid Rigid 
Engel
Orca
K2
Yeti
Coleman Esky
Icey-Tek
Frostbite
Canyon
Icebox
Igloo Yukon
True Blue
Brute Outdoors
Ice Kool
Gander Mtn Permachill
Ice Mate


----------



## Dub

I don't give a rat's behind about brand wars and haters.  Folks will do what they'll do.


I can only say that I've had a a Yeti 45 in the backseat of my truck this past year and it's been really nice to have.  The day before my workweek starts, I stop at the local grocery store and fill it with Diet Dews and bottled water and a bag of ice.  

Having the cold Diet Dews on the way to work and the water on the way home is a luxury that I'm glad to have.

Could it be done with other coolers.....sure.

The Yeti, however, will outlast the other coolers that I've used for such.


----------



## Gaducker

I am about to change up my seating in my boat and I will need a good big cooler if any of yall with a yeti or pelican or any type I will be needing one or two.


----------



## Triple C

Son gave me one for Christmas.  Decided to keep it instead of re-gifting...


----------



## king killer delete

I was gona buy a yeti but I got a great price on a pelican and I love it


----------



## Dub

king killer delete said:


> I was gona buy a yeti but I got a great price on a pelican and I love it



Great quality of their products.


You'll be well served for a long, long time.


----------



## Geffellz18

For anyone that is actually looking for a yeti or similar cooler, the Coleman outlet store in Commerce is having a 40% off everything(except fuel) sale. They had several of their yeti type coolers in stock. 
Great price with the discount. My dad has one and its a very nice cooler.
Clerk said the sales on until the 25th and its 40% off the lowest ticketed price, so sale and clearance items are included.


----------



## T-N-T

Triple C said:


> Son gave me one for Christmas.  Decided to keep it instead of re-gifting...
> View attachment 821562



Did you kill that buck with the Yeti?  That is impressive if so.


----------



## Triple C

TopherAndTick said:


> Did you kill that buck with the Yeti?  That is impressive if so.



Never was a Yeti fan til I found out they do more than keep ice cold...


----------



## lbzdually

TopherAndTick said:


> Did you kill that buck with the Yeti?  That is impressive if so.



The deer heard how much they cost and had a heart attack.    Seriously though, if you've got the money spend it on whatever pleases you.


----------

